# This will only go UP in value....



## bobcycles (Jul 27, 2015)

*Investment time people!  Some one better grab this one quick before it shoots to the stars 'up in VALUE'!

A full sized truck sounds like a fair trade on this one I would have to say!

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/5140728760.html

*


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have never had the golden opportunity to actually visit with a seller of this caliber. Has anyone here every gone on wild goose chase just to meet a whacked out seller?


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 27, 2015)

*The best thing ever would be to have several Cabe members express serious interest in the bicycle.
Arrange to come and see and buy it, make the arrangements, meet at a 'location' etc..... then either show up and express all kinds of enthusiasm for the bike
but then counter with like 100, 200 range dollar offers...
or don't even show up at all.  Various collectors showing serious interest in the bike then making these appointments over the course of a week.
Maybe even film the meetings somehow....even film the no shows covertly from inside from the "starbucks".
Gud tams!

*


----------



## walter branche (Jul 28, 2015)

*sick of cabe b s*

why not just leave people alone , there is no cycle law , why does the cabe assume they are the authority on everything , . there are lots of bikes bought and sold , some great deals , some crazy transactions .


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 28, 2015)

We know what these bikes are worth and its hilarious when an idiot puts on a price like this. The tank is off a b6 or something and definitely not to this jag. Top on this I would cap at $600 or so. Wheels are with $1000 yeah if that were so ill part all my middleweights out then. People like this seller are ruining out hobby as others see this then think their bikes are worth this price and everything goes up in price and we can no longer afford bikes because of these kind of idiots. 
Maybe he is looking for a ton ka truck and just forgot the decimal point and another zero $350.00 and $100.00 for the wheels?


----------



## how (Jul 28, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> We know what these bikes are worth and its hilarious when an idiot puts on a price like this. The tank is off a b6 or something and definitely not to this jag. Top on this I would cap at $600 or so. Wheels are with $1000 yeah if that were so ill part all my middleweights out then. People like this seller are ruining out hobby as others see this then think their bikes are worth this price and everything goes up in price and we can no longer afford bikes because of these kind of idiots.
> Maybe he is looking for a ton ka truck and just forgot the decimal point and another zero $350.00 and $100.00 for the wheels?




If you hold the bike a couple years you will soon be able to trade it for a house, instead of a truck


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jul 28, 2015)

*Not ruining the hobby*

I don't think he's going to ruin the hobby at all. I think he's going to have that bike for quite some time, and finally get tired of it and sell it to someone who will paid a reasonable price.

These things work themselves out.  No buyers, the price comes down.




sfhschwinn said:


> We know what these bikes are worth and its hilarious when an idiot puts on a price like this. The tank is off a b6 or something and definitely not to this jag. Top on this I would cap at $600 or so. Wheels are with $1000 yeah if that were so ill part all my middleweights out then. People like this seller are ruining out hobby as others see this then think their bikes are worth this price and everything goes up in price and we can no longer afford bikes because of these kind of idiots.
> Maybe he is looking for a ton ka truck and just forgot the decimal point and another zero $350.00 and $100.00 for the wheels?


----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2015)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2015)

walter branche said:


> *sick of cabe b s*
> why not just leave people alone , there is no cycle law , why does the cabe assume they are the authority on everything , . there are lots of bikes bought and sold , some great deals , some crazy transactions /QUOTE]


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 28, 2015)

*I started the post for simple humor sake.  The bike was grossly overpriced and the offer to trade it for a large truck?
was the icing on the cake.   There is indeed a fair yardstick value on most of this stuff....  A newbie might not know that the seller has a 300 dollar range bike...
knowledge is power.  How would you feel if say your wife or a family member BOUGHT that thing and dragged it home at full price because the seller 
told them that was what it was worth?  Enjoy the forum and a good laugh once in a while.*


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2015)

I thought that for sale ad was a hoot, but I like to laugh once in a while. I suppose there are few that...............


----------



## morton (Jul 29, 2015)

*Seen this happen before*



bobcycles said:


> How would you feel if say your wife or a family member BOUGHT that thing and dragged it home at full price because the seller told them that was what it was worth?




Have seen this type of thing happen before to others but not on such a grand scale.  Unfortunately there are some nasty people who will take advantage of a buyer's lack of knowledge.  Sure, buyers should do their homework, but we all make mistakes, especially when first starting out.  

Having been around the block a time or two on my old bikes, I still appreciate members pointing out rediculous prices and claims as part of my continuing learning experience.


----------

